# • swell.gr • Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Cabrio M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

These past few days we had the joy in Swell Detail Store to work again on a very beautiful and dear car.

The owner of the Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Cabriolet MkII delivered the car and asked us to do our best to return it as good as new.


















This project included: paintwork correction, interior cleaning and dressing, engine bay and luggage compartment cleaning and dressing, wheel arches, and convertible top sealing.

We started off with the wheels and arches.
We took off the rear wheels in order to sent them for painting.


















Front wheels cleansing with BH Autowheel.


































Arches followed with BH Surfex HD and Αngelwax APC using various brushes and pf cloths.
We dressed with Britemax Dressing.










































































Wheels again as new, upon the return from our specialized associate.


















Next in turn was the engine bay.
Cleansed with AngelWax APC, brushes and microfiber cloths. In certain details we also used steam cleaning. Then rinsed and was plastics were dressed with Βritemax Dressing.











































Luggage compartment:
After vacuuming for dust and debris, we then cleaned with APC. Then rinsed with water and dressed with Britemax Dressing :










































































Interior:
Carpets were wet vac'd and cleansed with AutoSmart Biorisk.
Leathers were cleansed and hydrated with the Zaino kit.
Finally, all plastics and trim were cleansed with FK#121 and various brushes, then dressed with Treat Interior Dressing from Mitchell & King, which gave an 'as new' look drying immediately with out any "greasing".










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































































And on to the paintwork correction. 
The condition of the paint when the car was delivered is shown in the following pictures:


























































































Initially we measured paint thickness. Readings were uniform and no touch ups were found.


























Before and Afters, as well as some 50/50 shots before finishing.


















































































































Exhausts were taken care of with the Britemax twins:


















After finishing we took care with some exterior details.
External trims were dealt with Αutofinesse Revive. Tires with Tyre from M&K.
Glasses were cleansed and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass.
The top was cleansed and then sealed with 303 Fabric Guard .
We also took care of some necessary touch ups:


































Next was the final stage of the session, that of waxing.
Our efforts in polishing and finishing the paintwork were highlighted by selecting Mitchell & King's Philip wax.

Time for the final shots.


















































































































Thank you for looking at yet another one of my details.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

Fabulous!:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Bet the customer was over the moon. I know I would be. Fantastic work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result as always Mike, would love to see the Cooper s Works pics looks nice as well


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Great work, tnx for sharing


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

In my details I've taken a long and hard look into door jams. Never really spent too much time there until one of my customers pointed it out to me to do my best. From your pics it looks like you did a meticulous detail everywhere.

I'm curious to see what you do and use. So, do you ever use a DA and small pads to cleanup door jams and/or what polish or do you just do it by hand?

Would like to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Top Work 
Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments , much appreciated. :thumb:



jmsc said:


> In my details I've taken a long and hard look into door jams. Never really spent too much time there until one of my customers pointed it out to me to do my best. From your pics it looks like you did a meticulous detail everywhere.
> 
> I'm curious to see what you do and use. So, do you ever use a DA and small pads to cleanup door jams and/or what polish or do you just do it by hand?
> 
> Would like to know. Thanks in advance.


It depends on the booked service after discussing with the customer the whole treatment packet.
This Specific was done with a trifoam pad and by hand. I used Britemax AIO MAX.
You can also use a da with a spot pad if the jams are in bad condition. The porsche was not bad at all.

mike


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Great work. Great write up. Thanks


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Cracking job mate! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic work, well done


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

top work mike!
stunning reflections too..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot all for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning finish Mike. Well done


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice job:thumb: looking good.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Truly awesome!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I love both the car and the work you did...Lovely work as always Mike.Well done pal


----------

